# where to meet SSBBWs?



## mercedesmazda (May 3, 2014)

Soon time for vacation!!!
anyone who knows where in the country you have the biggest (no pun intended) chance to meet good looking SSBBWs (300 lbs and more)?
BTW I am 26 years old, white, reasonably good looking.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 3, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Soon time for vacation!!!
> anyone who knows where in the country you have the biggest (no pun intended) chance to meet good looking SSBBWs (300 lbs and more)?
> BTW I am 26 years old, white, reasonably good looking.



You can find them everywhere....


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 3, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Soon time for vacation!!!
> anyone who knows where in the country you have the biggest (no pun intended) chance to meet good looking SSBBWs (300 lbs and more)?
> BTW I am 26 years old, white, reasonably good looking.



Let's see...ummm...why don't you try Pennsylvania, or New Jersey, or California, or Ohio, or Indiana, or Nevada, or any of the other 50 states. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 3, 2014)

First of all, you need to refine your search criteria. There are all kinds of SSBBW's out there; what kind are you interested in? Literary? Start with the public library, and if you don't meet someone there, hit the bookstores. Religious? Go to church: there are usually Sunday school classes for singles. Arty? Visit the galleries. Athletic? Check the gyms. After all, common interests are a lot more important in a relationship than size.


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 3, 2014)

Since I´m going for vacation for a week I don't think the gym or church etc would be a good idea.
There are definitely some places where there are more big girls in the night clubs etc than in other places. NY is prolly not the best place for example.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 3, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Since I´m going for vacation for a week I don't think the gym or church etc would be a good idea.
> There are definitely some places where there are more big girls in the night clubs etc than in other places. NY is prolly not the best place for example.



lol.. I live in NYC.. and there are plenty of big girls in NYC.. and big girls parties...

but try the south..


----------



## olwen (May 3, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Since I´m going for vacation for a week I don't think the gym or church etc would be a good idea.
> There are definitely some places where there are more big girls in the night clubs etc than in other places. NY is prolly not the best place for example.



Lots of fat people go to gyms to get fit, not just to lose weight.

Fat women are everywhere. there's no secret spot. just go out and do stuff you like and if there are attractive fat women there talk to them. Easy.


----------



## bigmac (May 3, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Let's see...ummm...why don't you try Pennsylvania, or New Jersey, or California, or Ohio, or Indiana, or Nevada, or any of the other 50 states. Hope that helps!



Yes, but they're very rarely found in situations that facilitate hooking up. You can't just go up to a woman on the street and hit on her. This is especially true for SSBBW who often erect defensive walls whenever they go out in public.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 3, 2014)

1. Pick your destination

2. Place an online ad requesting to meet women in that area. Some sites like POF & TangoWire have forums where you can post. You might even be able to post it here

3. Narrow your search based on the time available to you, who is available to you, and what you can physically handle.

4. Pack

5. Enjoy all of the fatties.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 3, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes, but they're very rarely found in situations that facilitate hooking up. You can't just go up to a woman on the street and hit on her. This is especially true for SSBBW who often erect defensive walls whenever they go out in public.



Who said you can't? Not every bbw/ssbbw has that wall up.


----------



## bigmac (May 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Who said you can't? Not every bbw/ssbbw has that wall up.




I'm sure some people can -- I never could -- I'm actually quite shy IRL.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 3, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I'm sure some people can -- I never could -- I'm actually quite shy IRL.



I am not saying it is not hard, but.. nothing ventured nothing gained...


----------



## bigmac (May 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> I am not saying it is not hard, but.. nothing ventured nothing gained...




Luckily I'm married and no longer have to go out and get drunk enough to talk to females.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 3, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Luckily I'm married and no longer have to go out and get drunk enough to talk to females.



lol...true....


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 3, 2014)

Want to meet big ladies? Try going the wrong way down a crowded, narrow corridor.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2014)

Look for bashes coming up. (Vegas, Chicago, Florida - help me out here, people, I'm spacing.) Or look online for women who self-identify as SSBBWs in the area you're interested in visiting.


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 5, 2014)

I assume SSBBWs are not that different from other girls. Easier to meet at a bar or in a club than in the supermarket or some other random place where you don't go to meet people.

Just thought if there were any cities or parts of the country where there are more SSBBWs in general and in night clubs in particular. 




lucca23v2 said:


> Who said you can't? Not every bbw/ssbbw has that wall up.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 5, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> I assume SSBBWs are not that different from other girls. Easier to meet at a bar or in a club than in the supermarket or some other random place where you don't go to meet people.
> 
> Just thought if there were any cities or parts of the country where there are more SSBBWs in general and in night clubs in particular.



Texas if you can deal with the heat.. depending on when you are taking your vacation..


----------



## bigmac (May 5, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> I assume SSBBWs are not that different from other girls. Easier to meet at a bar or in a club than in the supermarket or some other random place where you don't go to meet people.
> 
> Just thought if there were any cities or parts of the country where there are more SSBBWs in general and in night clubs in particular.



These observations are likely a bit dated but here goes. The midwest and south are full of SSBBWs. From my experience Ohio seems to be the SSBBW Mecca.

If you're looking to find big girls mingling with the rest of the population (i.e. in local night clubs) try the Pacific Northwest (i.e. Seattle, Portland ...) or the Canadian Prairies (i.e. Edmonton, Saskatoon, Calgary ...).

Almost every large metropolitan area has BBW clubs these days. BBW clubs seem to vary quite a bit. Their individual atmosphere is created by a combination of the promoter//owner's vision and business model and local demographics. When I attended BBW events in my 30's and early 40's I liked the events in New England and the Pacific Northwest best.

That said I wouldn't base any relocation decisions on SSBBW numbers. In any large city there will be enough. Best to go where your skills are in highest demand. The more $$$ the easier the dating.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 5, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Texas if you can deal with the heat.. depending on when you are taking your vacation..


We have plenty of SSBBWS, for sure, but the percentage of them (based on my 20 years of living here & from what I have gathered from TX based fat folks and admirers) that are married or in a relationship are higher than one might expect.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 5, 2014)

Everything is bigger in Texas...lol


----------



## ed1980 (May 6, 2014)

If I were you, I would try one of those weight loss spas ...

Healthy vacation with real chance of meeting SSBBWs in a relaxed environment.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 6, 2014)

BBW singles cruise...


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 6, 2014)

I don't mean to offend anyone, it's just that I'm not really into BBW parties or cruises. Don't know why but feel it's too much of a fetish thing. I want to go to regular bars and clubs and meet girls who happen to be SSBBWs if you see what I mean. 
Also, I'd prefer to meet girls who are in their (late) 20s since that's my own age.

Ohio then . Which city do you think would be the most fun? 

Do you mean that the SSBBWS in the south and Midwest don't mingle with regular people? More accepted to be big in the Pacific Northwest?




bigmac said:


> These observations are likely a bit dated but here goes. The midwest and south are full of SSBBWs. From my experience Ohio seems to be the SSBBW Mecca.
> 
> If you're looking to find big girls mingling with the rest of the population (i.e. in local night clubs) try the Pacific Northwest (i.e. Seattle, Portland ...) or the Canadian Prairies (i.e. Edmonton, Saskatoon, Calgary ...).
> 
> ...


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 6, 2014)

if you want to meet BBWS/SSBBWS.. then you have to go where they go.. if that means big girl parties, or bbws cruises..then...hey.. that is where you will need to go...

if not, then you will have to leave it up to chance.


----------



## bigmac (May 6, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> ... More accepted to be big in the Pacific Northwest?




Yes. Its been my experience that there is a lot of variation with regard to how fat people are treated by the local mainstream. With a little knowledge of local culture its pretty easy to predict where fat people will be treated better and where they will be treated worse.

If you're a fat person its probably not a good idea to go to a nightclub in Miami Beach -- a place that caters to the rich and/or beautiful. By contrast a pub in east Portland is likely to be full of people who are neither rich nor beautiful but a whole lot more interesting. An alternative rock clubs in Seattle is also likely to be fun (there always seem to be quite a few fat girls in the punk scene).

When I lived in Portland my favorite pub was Biddy McGraw's. I see its moved to a new location but I suspect its still a first rate pub.

http://www.biddymcgraws.com/


----------



## ed1980 (May 6, 2014)

What are those "BBW singles cruise"? How does it work in practice (accomodations, entertainment, extras, partying ...)?


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 6, 2014)

Punk girls are not my cup of tea I am afraid. 
I like women who take care of their looks, wear feminine clothes etc. Basically I like the same kind of girls that most guys do, except that I like them bigger. 

Where in Ohio do you think it would be worth going?

Basically you say that in the South there are a lot of SSBBWs but I would not meet them since they just stay at home and don´t visit bars and clubs etc?



bigmac said:


> Yes. Its been my experience that there is a lot of variation with regard to how fat people are treated by the local mainstream. With a little knowledge of local culture its pretty easy to predict where fat people will be treated better and where they will be treated worse.
> 
> If you're a fat person its probably not a good idea to go to a nightclub in Miami Beach -- a place that caters to the rich and/or beautiful. By contrast a pub in east Portland is likely to be full of people who are neither rich nor beautiful but a whole lot more interesting. An alternative rock clubs in Seattle is also likely to be fun (there always seem to be quite a few fat girls in the punk scene).
> 
> ...


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 6, 2014)

My experience from NYC is that the meat packing is less than ideal if you want to meet SSBBWs. Better in Jersey but not that great either.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 6, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> My experience from NYC is that the meat packing is less than ideal if you want to meet SSBBWs. Better in Jersey but not that great either.



lol.. I live in NYC.. and the meat packing district is mostly people in fashion.. but you do find bigger girls in Culture Club... you can find them in smaller in places like Copa, Iguanas, etc...


----------



## gangstadawg (May 6, 2014)

try ssbbw singles website http://ssbbwsingles.com/


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2014)

gangstadawg said:


> try ssbbw singles website http://ssbbwsingles.com/



That would be the best solution


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 7, 2014)

Not sure.
So, more info about OHIO please!



tonynyc said:


> That would be the best solution


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Not sure.
> So, more info about OHIO please!



lol.. you live in NYC right? just take a drive out there..lol


----------



## luvhips (May 7, 2014)

Not to be rude but open your eyes, leave your house and look around. I travel around the country I see BBW's And SSBBW's in all states. CA NY FL even Colorado the "fittest" state. These women are out there. I guess you have never been to a mall, Walmart or a Target. I've been on this earth for awhile you just need to get out.


----------



## mercedesmazda (May 7, 2014)

In my opinion it is not that easy to pick up girls (SBBWs or not) at Walmart or a mall. Much easier in clubs.



luvhips said:


> Not to be rude but open your eyes, leave your house and look around. I travel around the country I see BBW's And SSBBW's in all states. CA NY FL even Colorado the "fittest" state. These women are out there. I guess you have never been to a mall, Walmart or a Target. I've been on this earth for awhile you just need to get out.


----------



## bigmac (May 7, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> In my opinion it is not that easy to pick up girls (SBBWs or not) at Walmart or a mall. Much easier in clubs.




Yes!!! If you walk up to a strange woman and start talking they're liable to call security.


----------



## luvhips (May 7, 2014)

My best and only advice is then to get out to the clubs. Look online and see when Bashes or BBW parties are being held and travel to them. Enjoy.

Ps. Don't be a jerk and be too aggressive. That is my last bit of advice. Follow it and I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## bigmac (May 7, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Punk girls are not my cup of tea I am afraid.
> I like women who take care of their looks, wear feminine clothes etc. ...



The night I met my ex she had next to no hair, lots of piercings, and was wearing a black men's suit she had bought at Goodwill (this package was much more unusual in 1983 than it is now). She looked damn hot. In the end it didn't work out (that's an understatement) but back in May 1983 she was hot.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Yes!!! If you walk up to a strange woman and start talking they're liable to call security.



hmmm... Did you think of maybe saying.. Hi, sorry to bother you, but I think you are beautiful. I know this is a bit weird, but may I ask you out? You chose the place where you feel most comfortable and I can meet you there. or we could have a cup of coffee in the little snack place in the Walmart/shopping mall.

One guy approached me as I was changing the tire on my car. His opening line.."It is good to see that you know how to change a tire on your own. Very independant, however, you should not be getting dirty. Someone should help you or do it for you. May I help?" We went out to dinner about a week later in a place I chose.

There are ways to ask someone out and it not come off as you being a serial killer and women might be open to talking to you.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

ed1980 said:


> What are those "BBW singles cruise"? How does it work in practice (accomodations, entertainment, extras, partying ...)?



For the records, BBW Cruise" is just a group like BABS that gets together and plans trips for BBWS.. But there is no cruise line that caters speciffically to BBWs. The link below is the only group that has one going out soon as far as I can tell.


http://www.babsbbw.com/cruise2014.html


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> Soon time for vacation!!!
> anyone who knows where in the country you have the biggest (no pun intended) chance to meet good looking SSBBWs (300 lbs and more)?
> BTW I am 26 years old, white, reasonably good looking.



This website has listing according to states of the BBW clubs and stuff...

http://www.largeincharge.com/bbw_parties.htm


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 7, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> One guy approached me as I was changing the tire on my car. His opening line.."It is good to see that you know how to change a tire on your own. Very independant, however, you should not be getting dirty. Someone should help you or do it for you. May I help?" We went out to dinner about a week later in a place I chose.



Very smooth and inspired. When I read this, I had a momentary vision of mercedesmazda driving endlessly around Ohio, desperately searching for a BBW changing a tire...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 7, 2014)

mercedesmazda said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone, it's just that I'm not really into BBW parties or cruises. Don't know why but feel it's too much of a fetish thing. I want to go to regular bars and clubs and meet girls who happen to be SSBBWs if you see what I mean.
> Also, I'd prefer to meet girls who are in their (late) 20s since that's my own age.
> 
> Ohio then . Which city do you think would be the most fun?
> ...



This is something I struggled with also. You are not likely to meet SSBBWs in bars or clubs. I have clubbed for years, and I hardly meet SSBBWs. Your best bet is to go someplace where you will find lots of women anyway. Think of an activity that interests you and seek out women who like it just as you do. For example, if you are religious, go to a religious function. If you are politically active, go to a political event. If you have a dog, go to a dog show. Supersize BBWs are everywhere!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 7, 2014)

I am not sure what you are looking for but if you want to get into a relationship, I would not suggest going to a BBW bash. Many of the women who go to those things are only looking to have sex with the man of the month or to see how many men they can sleep with. Also, many of the women who go to those things are very desperate and have low self-esteem. It's really depressing. 

Go to some of the BBW personals websites and to places like plentyoffish.com, okcupid.com, and match.com. Good luck!


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 7, 2014)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I am not sure what you are looking for but if you want to get into a relationship, I would not suggest going to a BBW bash. Many of the women who go to those things are only looking to have sex with the man of the month or to see how many men they can sleep with. Also, many of the women who go to those things are very desperate and have low self-esteem. It's really depressing.
> 
> Go to some of the BBW personals websites and to places like plentyoffish.com, okcupid.com, and match.com. Good luck!



POF is the same as the club.. most of the people on POF are looking to get laid...


----------



## gangstadawg (May 8, 2014)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I am not sure what you are looking for but if you want to get into a relationship, I would not suggest going to a BBW bash. Many of the women who go to those things are only looking to have sex with the man of the month or to see how many men they can sleep with. Also, many of the women who go to those things are very desperate and have low self-esteem. It's really depressing.
> 
> Go to some of the BBW personals websites and to places like plentyoffish.com, okcupid.com, and match.com. Good luck!


so basically you will just end up with a bunch of bbw/ssbbw t.h.o.t.s. and this is why I don't go to none of the Detroit bbw/ssbbw parties. because most of em be full of hoodrats. but then that's Detroit.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 8, 2014)

Lol, don't forgot Canada I mean you are going on vacation, I'm sure there are bigger ladies up here to... Unfortunately for me I'm in a very small minority here in my part of newfie but us ssbbw are everywhere


----------



## bigmac (May 8, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> Lol, don't forgot Canada I mean you are going on vacation, I'm sure there are bigger ladies up here to... Unfortunately for me I'm in a very small minority here in my part of newfie but us ssbbw are everywhere




Never been to Newfoundland but I met lots of Newfie BBWs in Alberta.


----------



## loopytheone (May 8, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Never been to Newfoundland but I met lots of Newfie BBWs in Alberta.



Evidently this is why there are few Newfie BBW in Newfoundland! :eat1:


----------



## Yakatori (May 8, 2014)

Or if there's a Dog Groomer who specializes in clients with long-haired cats?

Or where's a bike-to-ride stop on the MTA where I can park my car?

_Maz-da....Mer-cedes_. _*MER*-cedes....*M*ah*Z*-dA*H*._ 



*scratches beard*


----------



## GordoNegro (May 9, 2014)

Years ago, you could have gone to a plus-sized clothing store to buy costume jewelry for your (mother/close friend); strike up conversation with a bbw/ssbbw saleswoman or another customer you find attractive about what you should get.
If you're charming enough with enough chemistry, maybe you will have a fun phone conversation later on.
You can still go though with so many shopping online now as opposed to before, you may not run into as many.
There is still the options of: a popular mall, going back to school/college or classmates.com and see which of your former female friends, associates who were far from chubby all of sudden are bbw/ssbbw should they decide to go to their HS/College Reunion.
In the states there is a correlation between weight and socioeconomic status as you will find more ssbbw in Mississippi, Louisiana as opposed to an affluent state like Colorado (btw its a more challenging state to find ultrassbbw as its hard to apply/receive disability payments if at all).


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2014)

Since it sounds like the OP is only interested in hooking up for some no-strings fun, rather than a relationship, it sounds like a bash is the better way to go. You're guaranteed to find plenty of fat women there.

If you're interested in meeting women of your preference to date and develop a relationship, then stop looking at them as something to collect and get to know them as people first.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for my previous, rather tongue-in-cheek, reply. Actually, that has happened a number of times (corridor collisions with ample ladies).

At 76, and victimized by several infirmities, I find myself making more visits to the offices of various doctors - and, of course, meeting nurses as well. I have been struck (stricken?) with the size and friendliness of some of them and have gone so far as to ask "If plumpness were really such a medical concern, wouldn't nurses have both the medical knowledge and incentive to lose weight?" 
Some had made minor efforts - a nod more to fashion than to medicine. On occasion, contact has turned into hugs - seemingly appreciated by the nurse and very much so, even by an elderly and happily married fellow.

I doubt if you have diseases which would lead you to the doctor, but perhaps if you had an accident . . .


----------



## danbsc29630 (Jun 1, 2014)

Louisiana? Texas?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 2, 2014)

McDonald's, KFC, and Krispy Kreme.


----------

